# Tool I made to preload chuck jaws while regrinding



## 8ntsane (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi Guys

Here is a simple tool I made up to preload the chuck jaws in the proper direction when regrinding them. The disc lets the jaw tips protrude , and this provides clearance to regrind the jaws. This tool also lets you crank down on the jaws with the same amount of pressue you would use tightening a work piece.

Though many people use a ring on the OD of the jaws, and preload them backwards. I have found after regrinding many sets of chuck jaws, this is the best Ive found .
As usual. The plate was just another piece outta the scrap bin!


Paul


----------



## FarFar (Feb 25, 2012)

*Art contest?*

Hello Paul

Your scheme is a very elegant piece of art and much better than the one I was trying to do.
Please send more pictures of homemade tools?

Kind regards 

Farfar


----------



## 8ntsane (Feb 25, 2012)

Glad you like it FarFar

I try to post things that may be of use to other members here.
I do have another in the works, its to true up the 4-jaw chucks.Its the same thing basicly. 
The only differance bing you have to use a indicater on the OD of the disc, zero that out, and regrind as usual. The 4-jaw may be independant, but the jaws still get belled out, just like a 3-jaw.

Thanks for looking

Paul


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks, Paul. That's just been added to my Project List, right after the Toolpost / Shaper Grinder.


----------



## biguglycaprice (Feb 26, 2012)

That's a work of art, how much for one of those, lol. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## savarin (Feb 14, 2013)

what happened to the pictures?


----------



## oldboy1950 (Jun 7, 2015)

i guess we are late to the party ?


----------



## randyjaco (Jun 7, 2015)

Why can't I see the pictures?  All I can see is little pictures with "X" through them


----------



## aliva (Jun 8, 2015)

I have the same issue. I'd like to see the pics


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 13, 2015)

The post is from  2012. Hopfully he will come alomg and re post.


----------

